# démarrer sur live CD



## omni (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu envie de tester UBUNTU ; j'ai donc télécharger un live CD, puis je l'ai gravé, mais quand je veux démarrer dessus (en maintenant la touche C enfoncé au démarrage) le CD tourne, mais mon macboock démarrre sur léopard...

Une solution ?


----------



## Flibust007 (8 Novembre 2008)

Et si tu maintiens la touche ALT enfoncée à la place ?
Tu verras apparaître ton cd, tu le sélectionnes et tu démarres sur Linux.


----------



## omni (8 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour l'astuce, mais rien n'y fait : même avec la touche Alt maintenuen n'apparait que mon disk dur...


----------



## gagarts (8 Novembre 2008)

Salut! 
trois possibilités :
1-Image disque corrompue pendant le téléchargement : vérifie la somme MD5 (si tu ne sais pas comment faire, demande à notre ami G..gle !  )
2-Gravure incorrecte : demande à ton logiciel qu'à la fin de la gravure, il monte le disque (au lieu de l'éjecter) et demande lui également de vérifier la gravure !
3-Tu n'as pas pris la bonne version d'Ubuntu si tu as un Intel Core 2 duo, choisis une version 64-bits (appelée AMD-64) ; si par contre tu as un Intel Core Duo, opte pour la version 32-bits (appelée x86). Dans le doute, la version 32-bits est quand même compatible avec les processeurs 64-bits...

Bon, si tu savais déjà tout ça et que ça ne t'aide pas, essaie d'installer rEFIt (qui te sera utile pour avoir un 'boot-loader' graphique) qui te dira s'il reconnaît ton CD !

Voilà ! Je n'ai pas d'autre idée !


----------



## omni (9 Novembre 2008)

Je vérifie tout cela et vous tiens au courant...


----------



## mara des bois (24 Avril 2009)

Je fais remonter le sujet car suite à un écran qui ne s'allume plus + PowerBook qui ne démarre plus (écran de démarrage  pomme bloqué), j'ai voulu démarrer sur cd pour récupérer 2/3 fichiers importants.
J'ai gravé sur PC ubuntu puis kubuntu en iso, démarrage avec C sur les 2 sans résultat (écran de démarrage  pomme bloqué).
Le fait de graver le cd sur pc change-t-il quelquechose ?
Normalement la gravure est réussie (c'est ce qu'a dit le logiciel de gravure).

Qu'est-ce que je peux tenter d'autre ?

EDIT
J'ai tenté démarrage avec cd kubuntu avec alt enfoncé, mais seul le DD apparait.


----------



## GillesF (24 Avril 2009)

powerbook c'est du PPC (enfin je pense...) tu as gravé quelle version d'ubuntu? il te faut la 6.06 je pense en version PPC


----------



## mara des bois (24 Avril 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> powerbook c'est du PPC (enfin je pense...) tu as gravé quelle version d'ubuntu? il te faut la 6.06 je pense en version PPC



Oui c'est un PowerPC.
A priori les versions essayées sont *ubuntu 8.10* et *kubuntu 8.04.2.*
Je suis assez désemparée sur ce coup.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

As tu gravé le fichier iso (erreur courante) ou l'image iso ?


----------



## mara des bois (24 Avril 2009)

J'ai ouvert l'image avec nero et gravé ensuite ...


----------



## GillesF (25 Avril 2009)

> A priori les versions essayées sont ubuntu 8.10 et kubuntu 8.04.2.


Si c'est des versions intel, c'est normal que ca n'aille pas, essaye avec ceci. En fait, la 6.06 est la dernière version supportée par canonical (p-e la 6.10 aussi je suis pas sur). Mais les versions récentes sont mises à jour par la communauté donc pour avoir la 8.04 par exemple, il faut installer à partir de la 6.06 puis faire la mise à jour après 

Si ca ne fonctionne toujours pas, je ne saurais pas trop t'aider n'ayant jamais essayé ubuntu sur du PPC mais n'hésite pas à faire un tour du côté de la doc et des forums ubuntu


----------



## Berthold (26 Avril 2009)

Je ne suis pas informaticien de métier, d'où mes limites, mais pour info, j'ai essayé plusieurs fois des installations Ubuntu et Debian sur PPC G3 et G4. Sur G3, j'ai tout simplement échoué systématiquement. Sur G4 (eMac en signature), ça fonctionnait, mais toujours avec des petits pépins à régler : affichage pour une version, internet pour l'autre, reconnaissance de périphériques&#8230; bref j'ai réussi mais jamais pu l'utiliser vraiment.
Désolé de ne pas être très encourageant&#8230;

Il existe des versions PPC d'Ubuntu ultérieures à la dernière version supportée par Canonical, simplement elles ne bénéficient pas du support officiel, puisqu'elles sont le fruit du travail de geeks de la communauté Ubuntu. Cherche sur les forums Ubuntu.fr, on en parle régulièrement.

Bon courage.


----------



## mara des bois (26 Avril 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses et les encouragements. 

En fait, c'est mon pc-iste de mari qui s'est occupé de graver les premiers cds et il a choisi des versions pour mac intel. 

Après avoir consulté le site d'unbuntu c'est la version xubuntu guntsy gibbon (plus officiellement supporté) qui semblait convenir.
Le redémarrage sur le cd a semblé marcher (du moins la lecture) donc le cd a été correctement gravé seulement il y a eu quelques lignes d'instructions mais au lancement via "entrée" nous n'avons eu qu'un écran noir...

Je ne sais pas où se situe le problème de mon PowerBook ni s'il sera possible de récupérer quoique ce soit sur ce fichu DD.

Je vais aller voir sur le forum ubuntu au cas où.


----------



## Berthold (26 Avril 2009)

Pour l'écran noir, fait une recherche concernant le fichier xorg.conf&#8230; il me semble&#8230;


----------



## GillesF (26 Avril 2009)

Oui et normalement si tu cherches sur les forums et la doc ubuntu tu devrais trouver pour ton problème d'écran noir


----------



## mara des bois (26 Avril 2009)

Finalement on a téléchargé la version 6.06 de ubuntu pour PPc cette fois, et effectivement via live=ofonly mon powerbook a bien réussi à démarrer dessus. 

Seulement pour ce qui est de mon DD, il est bien visible mais illisible...
Le double-clic indique des erreurs et un montage impossible.

J'ai lu que cela pourrait être un problème d'autorisation.
Quel casse-tête !


----------



## Berthold (26 Avril 2009)

mara des bois a dit:


> Seulement pour ce qui est de mon DD, il est bien visible mais illisible...
> Le double-clic indique des erreurs et un montage impossible.


À quel moment ? Après l'installation ? Normalement le programme d'installation passe obligatoirement par Gparted

J'ai souvenir d'avoir résolu un problème -qui m'avait occasionné bien des migraines- très simplement : si vous avez une double partition Mac OS X / Ubuntu, il faut installer Linux sur la première partition De mémoire c'était pour Ubuntu 5.04, il me semble


----------



## mara des bois (26 Avril 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> À quel moment ? Après l'installation ? Normalement le programme d'installation passe obligatoirement par Gparted
> 
> J'ai souvenir d'avoir résolu un problème -qui m'avait occasionné bien des migraines- très simplement : si vous avez une double partition Mac OS X / Ubuntu, il faut installer Linux sur la première partition De mémoire c'était pour Ubuntu 5.04, il me semble



En fait, comme je le disais dans mon premier message, ubuntu tourne sur live cd et le seul but de la manoeuvre est d'accéder au DD interne de mon powerbook afin de récupérer les fichiers qui s'y trouvent piégés (vu que mon powerbook ne démarre plus normalement (sur mac os x tiger qui est seul installé dessus)). Et éventuellement de résoudre le problème initial...
J'avais ouvert une discussion à ce sujet, mais comme je butais spécifiquement sur le démarrage sur ubuntu je suis venue sur ce fil.

Je n'arrive pas à déterminer d'où vient le problème.
En passant je trouve l'environnement ubuntu assez sympa.


----------



## GillesF (27 Avril 2009)

Je viens de booter sur ubuntu pour tester ca. Effectivement pour monter un disque il te faut un mot de passe (root) mais je ne sais pas si c'est celui de linux ou de mac étant donné que chez moi ce sont les 2 mêmes.

Je pencherais plutôt pour celui de mac os puisqu'en live CD tu n'as pas de mot de passe à entrer en principe... Essaye ca si tu ne l'a pas encore fait 

Si ca ne résous pas le problème on tentera autre chose


----------



## mara des bois (27 Avril 2009)

Mais je ne vois pas où taper le mot de passe en fait.

En passant par Terminal il a été possible d'accéder à la liste des fichiers et dossiers contenus dans le disque interne. Mais certains fichiers n'ont pas pu être copiés sur le DD externe...
Sont-ils corrompus ou dégradés ?
En tout cas le disque reste - au moins partiellement - lisible.

Via Terminal nous n'avons pas trouvé comment marquer l'espace (présent dans le nom de certains dossiers) afin de les parcourir.

Quand on essaie d'ouvrir les fichiers dans le DD externe (une fois connecté à l'eMac) ils disparaissent. Il faut tout copier sur l'ordinateur pour pouvoir ouvrir les fichiers c'est assez bizarre.


----------



## mara des bois (28 Avril 2009)

Hier soir nous avons fait la même manip pour récupérer d'autres fichiers.

Ce matin, j'ai branché sur mon eMac mon DD externe sur lequel nous avions copié les fichiers récupérés sur le PowerBook via le live cd ubuntu.
Déjà la copie n'a fonctionné que pour la moitié des fichiers, ensuite impossible de l'éjecter, il était soi-disant occupé.
Utilitaire de disque n'a pas pu vérifier en disant qu'il ne pouvait pas le démonter. J'ai lancé Disk Doctor qui n'a pas pu achever la vérification non plus : _Major Problems Found, major error was found in the Volume Header Block, the free block count is incorrect_. Il a aussi trouvé des incohérences dans les dates de modifs de certains fichiers.
Du coup j'ai pas pu réparer je suis bloquée il indique d'utiliser un cd d'urgence.

Hier j'ai aussi remarqué un truc bizarre, j'essayais de faire du propre dans mes polices, car celle qui m'intéressait n'était pas prise en compte. Et la date de création de la typo était du type 1 janvier 1904 01:00. J'ai trouvé ça curieux.
Ca a fait plus ou moins planter l'ordi que je choisisse une typo dans une application, pourtant je n'ai rien fait de particulier.

Bref, je n'y comprends plus rien, est-ce que c'est l'eMac qui a un souci ou bien c'est le PowerBook qui a généré des erreurs, la copie via Terminal ou le fait d'utiliser ubuntu pour récupérer des fichiers ???
Ca me rend dingue de buter chaque fois sur un problème.
Je vais finir par prendre rendez-vous chez un désenvouteur moi :mouais:.


----------



## GillesF (28 Avril 2009)

Normalement ce n'est pas ubuntu qui poserait problème ici...

je vais essayer de répondre aux différentes questions, si j'ai oublié qq chose fait signe 
1) comment entrer le mdp? Chez moi (depuis la 7.10, avant j'étais pas sous ubuntu ) tu vas dans "raccourcis->ton DD" et normalement il t'ouvre une fenêtre te demandant d'entrer le mdp. Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu peux toujours essayer cette commande : 
sudo mount -t hfs+ /dev/hda /home/desktop
En remplacant éventuellement hfs+ par hfs et hda par un autre disque (si tu en a plusieurs).

2) Pour le problème d'espaces, en fait il n'y a pas besoin de taper tout le nom dans le terminal, tape les 1ères lettres du nom du fichier puis appuye sur tab et il complètera la fin du nom (enfin pas tjr complètement, c'est un peu difficile à expliquer mais tu devrais voir assez vite ce que je veux dire ). Sinon le caractère "espace" est "\ " en mode terminal 

3) Bizarre qu'il faille tout copier sur ton emac pour pouvoir les ouvrir, m'enfin ce problème n'est pas très grave puisque tu as déjà une solution en copiant tout direct sur ton emac donc on va p-e pas se couper les cheveux en 4 pour trouver où est le prob 

4) La copie n'a fonctionné que pour la moitié... c'est bizarre, puisque visiblement tu as copié à partir du terminal, quelle commande as-tu utilisé? Il ne te suffirait pas de copier les dossiers racines?

5) Impossible de l'éjecter, tu avais vraiment fermé toutes les fenêtres l'utilisant? Si oui, je ne vois pas trop :s

6) Il n'est pas impossible effectivement que ton DD ait un soucis technique et le message "Major Problems Found, major error was found in the Volume Header Block, the free block count is incorrect" n'est pas très rassurant :s

7) Je ne pense pas que ce soit ton emac ou ubuntu le problème, s'il y a un problème à mon avis c'est sur ton powerbook, et p-e plus précisément le disque dur en lui même...

Sinon tu ne peux pas ouvrir ton powerbook et brancher directement le DD sur ton emac? 

En tous cas bon courage ! Et dis toi que récupérer des fichiers est presque toujours long et fastidieux...

EDIT : je suis à la ramsse mais si tu as eu accès à ton DD c'est qu'il était monté donc en fait pas de prob pour le point 1) je pense


----------



## mara des bois (28 Avril 2009)

Mille mercis pour tes réponses .

Je crois que le message lors de l'interruption de la copie des fichiers du DD externe sur l'emac était : "les éléments requis ne sont pas disponibles".Peut-être tout simplement que la copie n'a pas été complète au départ depuis le PB vers le DD externe.

J'avais tenté de connecter mon PowerBook en firewire au emac, mais son DD n'est pas monté. Ca aurait été bien plus simple. Je pense que les erreurs du DD ont empêché qu'il monte.
Par contre, l'ouvrir, franchement, je n'ose pas. Peur de faire des dégâts. Mais bon, ce sera peut-être l'unique solution. On fera ça en tout dernier recours.

Pour l'éjection du DD externe tout était fermé et rien n'était utilisé. Ce sont les erreurs qui doivent bloquer l'éjection. Ce qui m'intrigue c'est quand elles sont survenues. Il est juste passé du PB à l'emac, ce matin c'est tout. Hier je lui ai fait une réparation réussie suite à des erreurs mineures.

Je ne sais pas si c'est une coïncidence si j'arrive à avoir tous ces problèmes avec seulement 2 ordis.Je me demande si j'ai pas un virus (je sais que l'on dit souvent qu'il n'y en a pas mais...) c'est pas possible !Je viens de faire un scan avec Disk Doctor pour en avoir le coeur net sur le DD interne de l'eMac : *Major Problems was found, major error was found in the header node of the catalog B-tree, the leaf record count is incorrect.*

2 ordis, 1 DD externe et au final 3 DD avec des erreurs graves  c'est quoi le truc là ?


----------



## GillesF (28 Avril 2009)

Je ne connaissais pas disk doctor donc j'ai tapé ca dans google et je suis tombé là dessus. Si c'est ce logiciel que tu as utilisé, normal que ca ne fonctionne pas, il ne supporte pas les disques au format hfs (donc mac).

Si ce n'est pas ça, pourrais-tu m'envoyer un lien vers ce logiciel histoire que je vois ca de plus près 

Sinon, en me référant à ton 1er post, je pense quand même à un problème sur ton DD... aurais-tu encore tes cd d'install de mac os? Il font parfois des miracles ces petits CD  
Sinon perso je ne pense pas à un virus... ce que je sais c'est que les DD sous mac OS ont tendance à lâcher parfois prématurément (les têtes du disques qui sont utilisées un peu trop inutilement). J'espère pour toi que ce n'est pas ça même si en principe tu pourras quand même récupérer tes données (mais p-e encore plus difficilement ).

Sinon tu peux aussi aller voir =disque&s[]=dur]de ce côté. Et notamment à la toute fin ils donnent un lien vers la doc sur la commande dd_rescue, ca pourrait p-e t'aider (mais essaye d'abord avec dd ).

Bon courage en tous cas !


----------



## gagarts (7 Mai 2009)

Salut !

Désolé si je suis à côté de la plaque, mais comme ce point de vue n'a pas été évoqué... Les Mac avec ports FW peuvent se démarrer en mode 'target' : on démarre l'ordi (celui qui plante en l'occurence) et on appuie sur "T" le logo FW apparaît sur l'écran... Il suffit de relier les deux ordinateurs via un Câble FW et l'ordi en 'target' monte comme un disque-dur externe.
Si ça ne marchait pas, il est également possible de 'sortir' le disque-dur du powerbook et de le connecter à un adaptateur vers de l'USB...
Je ne dis pas que ça va résoudre le problème, mais si la solution via LiveCD ne fonctionne pas, ces procédures se tentent !
Voilà ! A bientôt !


----------

